# Ellen Whitaker



## Bigbenji (23 June 2012)

Is she still competing? Her dad seems to be riding her horses of late.


----------



## Kadastorm (23 June 2012)

ive been wondering what has happened to her too, never hear of her anymore.


----------



## louisem (23 June 2012)

Still riding,seen some pretty good results 2 and 3* shows,has some nice new'ish' horses but also isn't she engaged to a actor? Probably quite busy with that?


----------



## kirkton (23 June 2012)

louisem said:



			Still riding,seen some pretty good results 2 and 3* shows,has some nice new'ish' horses but also isn't she engaged to a actor? Probably quite busy with that?
		
Click to expand...


She is out of action for 3 weeks having damaged her back at Bolesworth last weekend. In the eventers Grand Prix I think.


----------



## Bigbenji (23 June 2012)

Ahh was wondering as she usally has a crack at Hickstead


----------



## Mistatiger (23 June 2012)

She is living near to us. Trying to persuade her to do a clinic but not having much luck yet!!


----------



## amage (23 June 2012)

I thought there was pics of her on facebook jumping at Highland show this week?!


----------



## BallyK (23 June 2012)

Saw her jumping at the Highland today, can't really remeber how she did, think a few down from what I can remember.


----------



## blackbeauty3 (28 June 2012)

She doesn't seem to be competing as much as she used to. What happened? 

I really thought she would be chosen to join the Olympic team!

Maybe she is preparing for her wedding? Her fiance seems to be out alot attending parties. I haven't seen one photo of them together. Anyone know if they are still together?


----------



## Rambo (28 June 2012)

She was certainly never going to be in the olympic squad....she fell out with Rob Hoekstra.

I heard she'd left her fathers yard to go it alone too...


----------



## blackbeauty3 (28 June 2012)

But she was all over the press last year talking about how she was going to compete for the London Olympics. I think she's a great showjumper and was really sure she would make it.


----------



## amage (28 June 2012)

But sure what horse has she got to go to the Olympics blackbeauty3


----------



## Jane_Lou (28 June 2012)

Seeing as she refuses to jump under the current team manager it was rather unlikely - she doesn't have the horsepower either. She refused to jump in the teams in Juniors or Young Riders if I remember rightly as there was some disagreement about attending training!


----------



## buting37 (28 June 2012)

There are rumours of her flaling out with her dad and being thrown out the yard/house.....due to her wild partying etc (or so i have been told!!!)
She was defo at the Highland jumping both Fri and Sat and has been seen out and about jumping quite alot in Scotland.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (28 June 2012)

Think she got disengaged from the actor fiancee.


----------



## Carefreegirl (28 June 2012)

They were on the telly together at Hickstead on Sunday.


----------



## Quadro (28 June 2012)

She was *made* to set up on her own and ride for owners that she found for herself so no longer has the horsepower she used to. Think actor bf is no more.
Q


----------



## Quadro (28 June 2012)

Carefreegirl, she was not at hickstead she was at RHS on Sunday saw her with my own eyes!
Q


----------



## MotherOfChickens (28 June 2012)

actor bloke was at Hickstead, the Sky commentators pointed him out.


----------



## Carefreegirl (28 June 2012)

That's me told !!!! Not a fan myself so wasn't really watching when they weren't jumping, just heard the commentator say something about Ellen watching with her 'superman'


----------



## CalllyH (28 June 2012)

There's another thread on her about this saying she has moved o Scotland after a falling out with her dad.


----------



## Quadro (28 June 2012)

Andy Austins famous useless commentary!! I heard him say the Ritchi Rich was a gelding when she is definately a mare 
Q


----------



## Quadro (28 June 2012)

CalllyH said:



			There's another thread on her about this saying she has moved o Scotland after a falling out with her dad.
		
Click to expand...


Not Scotland north east England i think 
Q


----------



## mil1212 (28 June 2012)

henry cavill was definitely at Hickstead, he was pointed out on tv, but he also presented a prize there


----------



## livetoride (28 June 2012)

I imagine her driving ban must cut back her appearances somewhat.


----------



## Carefreegirl (28 June 2012)

^^^^^


----------



## Wundahorse (28 June 2012)

She seems to have become a bit of a diva of late which is a shame as she is a talanted girl who had the potential to go far.Perhaps she thought the British squad could not cope without her but there are plenty of talanted riders to fill her boots on the squad.


----------



## Slightly Foxed (28 June 2012)

There are indeed plenty of very talented riders who, sadly, don't have Ms Whitaker's connections!


----------



## Wundahorse (28 June 2012)

I'm afraid Ms Whittaker lost my respect when she began behaving like a premier league footballer.I think the girl has been very spoilt and her ego is in danger of imploding.


----------



## Jenni_ (29 June 2012)

She is definatley departed from Mr Cavill.

I know this as he dumped her, raced up to Scotland to declare his undying love for me... and now I have him hand cuffed to the radiator in case he changes his mind 

and yup, she was at the Highland! A girl on a bench next to me said 'who's the smart arse wearing the red jacket, surely they shouldn't be?' and my friend leaned over and told her it was Ellen. Girl was mortified lol.

I don't think anyone expected her to be there though!


----------



## stencilface (29 June 2012)

Jenni_ said:



			She is definatley departed from Mr Cavill.

I know this as he dumped her, raced up to Scotland to declare his undying love for me... and now I have him hand cuffed to the radiator in case he changes his mind 

Click to expand...

Pmsl


----------



## Tinks81 (29 June 2012)

Wundahorse said:



			She seems to have become a bit of a diva of late which is a shame as she is a talanted girl who had the potential to go far.Perhaps she thought the British squad could not cope without her but there are plenty of talanted riders to fill her boots on the squad.
		
Click to expand...

''Diva of Late'' now that is an understatement she has been like that all her life !


----------



## PaddyMonty (29 June 2012)

Tinks81 said:



			''Diva of Late'' now that is an understatement she has been like that all her life !
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but she has a nice bum!


----------



## Puppy (29 June 2012)

livetoride said:



			I imagine her driving ban must cut back her appearances somewhat.
		
Click to expand...

What did she get banned for?


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 June 2012)

Puppy said:



			What did she get banned for?
		
Click to expand...

DD.  Disgraceful.


----------



## MagicMelon (29 June 2012)

She was competing at the Royal Highland Show in Edinburgh last week so still competing, but perhaps she's bringing on young ones so doing lower levels?


----------

